# Post-Draft thoughts?



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

What are your thoughts on how the Wolves fared in this draft?

I think they've done a horrible job. I kinda knew he would somehow blew it.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Eh hopefully it opened up Glen Taylors eyes as to how big of a ******* he has under him.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

I don't really have any thoughts yet. Just emotions. Depression, annoyance, confusion mostly. Some anger might be there too. We drafted two players I liked and traded both of them.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

sad. disappointed. shouldnt have hoped for much... 

im kind of looking forward to the weeks following, cause minny better make some drastic changes... minnesota is only getting worse as of now...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am actually happy with our draft. We get Foye who could turn into a good point guard for us and could potentially be the 3rd scoring option for us. We get Craig Smith who I like because even though he is not the most amazing scorer, he is a tough defender and an amazing rebounder. Also we get Lukous, a sleeper pick I think. He could be a good player in the near future.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The only thing that could've made it worse is drafting JJ Redick at #6. We got that pick right the first time. Even Gay would've been a better pick than Foye. Throw in the way it was all handled, and it's embarassing. Craig Smith might not have been drafted, and could've easily been picked up at #57. We made another good pick with Jones, then traded him away too. And we cap off the night taking a guy that only 3 teams even knew about.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I would've loved Gay but thinking about it now, the last thing we need is a guy that is gonna drift off into wonderland during games. We did need another scoring option and Foye brings that and defense. He gets to the line. He is a great free0throw shooter. I think once summer leagues come along, everyone will see that they made the correct choice.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

I agree Sheffo.
I was also very excited and would have loved the Possibility of Gay landing here.
But you said it right,we need a teammate,another responsbiliity taker,one who can create for others as well,and that's where we find Foye.
By the Highlights he's looking great and is said to be a great person.

Hope he will contribute right up and i believe so.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> I am actually happy with our draft. We get Foye who could turn into a good point guard for us and could potentially be the 3rd scoring option for us. We get Craig Smith who I like because even though he is not the most amazing scorer, he is a tough defender and an amazing rebounder. Also we get Lukous, a sleeper pick I think. He could be a good player in the near future.


I completely disagree, I HOPE Foye can play point, because he is very talented and he would be wasted here if he plays the 2 gaurd spot, which I think that he might. Foye is a player, but was he the one we needed. I would have taken Gay at that spot or moved down, even as Marcus Williams fell, I would have traded Roy and/or Foye to move down and get M.Williams and a vet....weak from that standpoint IMO.

Craig Smith is exactly what Reed and Mad Dog are. He is a hustle player, not going to contribute much IMO...He is 6'6"...that's with shoes on. I can see him making the developmental league team, not ours.

The kid out of Washington, Bobby Jones, had the best shot of making the team out of the second rounders, he is just like Trenton Hassel, great defender, he is even a little beefier, he could score a little too, obviously not like Trenton, but if Trenton got moved, this would be the guy that come off the bench to shut down the Carmelo's and the Kobe's. But....wow, the only decent guy in the second got traded. WoW.

Lastly, the big kid with the big name, has a chance because he has really ptu himself on the radar recently, making this MAYBE a steal, If he improves himself enough over in Europe, then maybe in a year or two can make this roster as a backup big man, but he is very unathletic, and will not be on this team this year, GAURANTEE, remember Igor ?Racovik? Same scenario, this gay may pan out, may not...

Overall draft grade, C-, If Foye plays the point and plays it like a point and plays to the level everyone on ESPN think he can play, then I give them a B.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

Foye is exactly who i wanted with the first pick....the rest of the guys are worthless wastes of picks....and the whole deal where they drafted roy and then traded for foye was embarrasing. FIRE MCHALE


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm estatic with Foye...disappointed, distraught, etc... with how it all went down.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Foyes alright but its how it was handled that pissed me off, Smith I like alot but we could have got him later, I love the Jones pick 2 bad, and no nothing bout that one guy.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I changed my tune, if Foye can play the point, I like the kid a lot, but I still can only Imagine if Rudy Gay was on this club, who else thought the Rockets got worked on that deal. Shane Battier? They shoulda asked for Mike Miller, he's better, whatever. I am excited to see what Foye can do...someone mentioned a third scoring option. I invision this lineup if they let Banks go.

Pryzbilla
KG
Davis
Hassell
Foye

Not bad IMO, replace Joel with Nazr, or keep Blount there and pick up some vets to come off the bench, it still isn't too bad.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I love Randy Foye, I just thinks its ridiculous that we traded down streight up for him. I don't think that happens that often, lol.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

First remotely rational thought: FIRE MCHALE ALREADY. 

I was a McHale apologist for a long long time but this is ridiculous and inexcusable. Something needs to be done and done SOON.

Second thought: Thank God we aren't the Knicks. I know I should feel bad for them but... well... misery loves company! We could've had a worse draft!

Third thought: Foye may end up being decent, he might even turn out to be able to run the point, but I can't get excited about him. He had a couple good games and some great workouts and suddenly he's the next Wade? I don't get it. The point I keep coming back to in my mind is this: Roy's as much a lock to be an allstar as anyone in this draft is. Gay has more potential to become a superstar than anyone else in this draft, and yet we drafted a tweener who has never played PG before and shot 41% from the field.

[sigh] Hopefully I'm completely wrong but I'm having a hard time convincing myself of that.

Edited to add: I'm not even going to get into the whole getting no one in return for trading down a spot thing. That is just completely unfathomable to me. Still stunned.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Lol, he had a couple good games. HE WAS A FIRST TEAM ALL AMERICAN.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well... foye will be ok in the pros i think, nothing spectacular.
i would have preffered gay to be here or roy to stay... or even use one of those 2 to command more from a trade than a player we could have just taken ourselves and some pocket change.
brandon roy could have netted us the NO 2 picks i think and we could have gotten marcus williams and a big man.
second rounders were a complete waist and wont feature on the roster
i dont like it personally, i can see foyes upside definately but i dont think its what we needed


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

But you know, Foye is the man that we have. There is no point to b**** and moan about who we could've had or what we could've done. If you wanted a different player, tough. Get used to it, complaining isn't going to do anything. Tonight reminds me a lot of last years draft. The same people swearing off McCants as a bust are the same ones swearing off Foye as a bust. You'd think that people like to look for stuff to b*** about. The funny thing is, people on the Blazer board are complaining about drafting Aldridge and Roy, always looking claiming there is something better.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

tomorro ill wake up, foye will be on the oster and ill cheer him on as i do every other member of the wolves i dont hate (jaric)
just today i see as a lost oppurtunity that will sting for the rest of the night lol.
i do hope foye succeeds (obviously) .. as ive said i personally dont dislike the pick, think it was just a push at 6 (7).


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I hear you completely, I wanted Gay but Im over it. I just want to encourage everybody to keep it positive. Im excited to see the guys play this year. Hopefully we can shake things up through trades and put a winning product on the court.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> I hear you completely, I wanted Gay but Im over it. I just want to encourage everybody to keep it positive. Im excited to see the guys play this year. Hopefully we can shake things up through trades and put a winning product on the court.


word :cheers:


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

We'll see if McHale made the right decision in 3 or 4 years. 

Rudy Gay will probably be doing damage at the tone of 20/8/3/2/2 in 3 or 4 years. Hopefully Foye can do something along the lines of 18/6/7/2 (steals).


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Flanders said:


> We'll see if McHale made the right decision in 3 or 4 years.
> 
> Rudy Gay will probably be doing damage at the tone of 20/8/3/2/2 in 3 or 4 years. Hopefully Foye can do something along the lines of 18/6/7/2 (steals).


If McGrady and Yao are still there, I don't see Gay averaging 20pts. I think he landed in a good spot that should turn his potential into something. I dunno...I'm not sold on Gay.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

20 and 8 for gay in 3 yrs?.. hmm.. somehow I dont see that happening... i dunno. 

we need to see some trades...!


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

kaniffmn said:


> If McGrady and Yao are still there, I don't see Gay averaging 20pts. I think he landed in a good spot that should turn his potential into something. I dunno...I'm not sold on Gay.


Gay is in Memphis... But ya, it was pretty apparent that we weren't going to take Gay so I don't know why everybody is stunned.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

kaniffmn said:


> _If McGrady and Yao are still there, I don't see Gay averaging 20pts._ I think he landed in a good spot that should turn his potential into something. I dunno...I'm not sold on Gay.


Well, there goes that entire idea. Yeah...Gay is in Memphis. 

3 or 4 years? Gay is destined to be an NBA great. Rudy Gay.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Flanders said:


> Well, there goes that entire idea. Yeah...Gay is in Memphis.
> 
> 3 or 4 years? Gay is destined to be an NBA great. Rudy Gay.


Yea...my mistake. I still don't see him doing it in Memphis at the moment, let alone anywhere. And it's not just the 20 points, it's the whole stat line I disagree with (20/8/3/2/2).


----------



## drza44 (Aug 12, 2004)

Been a long time since I posted on this board, but I've been reading back messages and wanted to weigh in.

I really liked the Foye pick. In the weeks leading up to the draft I really wanted Gay, Aldridge, or S. Williams, but in the last couple days pre-draft I started getting more into the Foye pick. If he can be serviceable at PG (really the biggest IF in my mind) then I think he was the perfect pick, especially in the seemingly likely event that Banks leaves. A lead guard that can break down the defense, get to the rim consistently, and is likely to contribute right away could be just what the doctor ordered.

Craig Smith I know much less about, and his size is a definite concern, but from what I read it seems like he could possibly be a solid player. He's short, but he had that game in college (2-time All American?). Guys like Haslem and Gomes are showing degrees of success in the NBA with his general body type, so maybe he can as well. At the very least, it appears that he had a promise at pick #39 so if we wanted him there's no way we could have waited till 57 to get him.

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=144769


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It's been a week since the draft night, and I am still not fully convinced about our first round pick, Foye. First of all, they drafted Roy then traded for Foye, plus $3M - will it ever be useful or won't Glen Taylor be burning a hole in his pockets for just himself? Foye isn't a pure guard, maybe like Ben Gordon, and how well can it fit the team. Give me time to think it over and watch him playing and I will re-consider that.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I dunno about the comparison to Ben Gordon...I don't see Foye being anything like that, and I don't see him just gunning all game. His game is too well rounded to be compared to Ben Gordon.


----------

